# Feral Kitten- 8 to 12 weeks?



## Tab (Jun 11, 2005)

The story, shortly, is that we’ve become aware of two or three feral kittens and their mother in the area, because of our neighbor. When we first set out to pick them up we were under the impression that they’d be closer to four weeks old (I’m not good at guessing ages, but I’m fairly certain they’re somewhere between 8 and 12 weeks), so we didn’t have a live trap, just a cat carrier. I managed to catch one and get him into the carrier, although the poor thing was very frightened- I have the scratch marks to prove it.

We've been keeping him in an old rabbit cage we have, padded with newspaper and towels, with food (which he eats, thankfully), water, and a small litter box. It's in a less traveled corner of our house, away from noise and people, mostly. All we’ve done so far is sit near the cage and talk softly to him; he makes this sudden hiss that’s somehow like a pop, if we move the towels around too much, or if we reach too far into the cage. 

We'd like to see if we can get him tame enough to get a home for him. From what I've been reading, we're just supposed to leave him alone for the first few days? Would it be good idea to get his sibling(s) and keep them together? What are some good strategies? Any general advice?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not too late at all to socialize the kittens. It's good to have him (them) in a quiet atmosphere. It takes patience, food, and treats to build trust. You have to let them make all of the moves. If the kitten(s) is in a cage, he can't make the moves himself. 

I would go in when he's hungry, open the cage door, and put the food dish a bit closer to you each time. Don't try to force things. Let the kitten approach you in his own time. Just sit very quietly, and use a soft, calming voice. Spend some time with the kitten every meal time, and move the dish a bit closer each time. As the kitten gains confidence, use an interactive toy to tempt him. Kittens love to play.

I would trap the mother and get her spayed, if possible.


----------



## Tab (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks.  Now that he's had a bit of time to adjust, I think I'll try that. But I have another few questions-
For the past two nights, he's woken me up at three or four o'clock in the morning, meowing. I'll talk to him a bit, and check the water and food levels, but even after I've refilled everything, he still meows.
Is he calling for his mom to find him? Will he stop as he gets used to us?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*give him time*

It is possible he is calling for his mom, that will eventually stop within time. Try to give him alot of attention, just stay in the room with him talking to him. I tamed two young cats within time by using a long thin stick. Talk and coo gently and once the cat begins to enjoy the stroking, begin trimming the stick till your petting him. I did this with cats that were trapped at 5 months and 6 months and their love bugs now  

I agree, get the mama spayed if you can, that is all you need to worry about is more kittens.


----------

